# Vaio Laptop win 8.1 boot problems



## WillRJ (May 14, 2014)

Dear all,

I have a VAIO Laptop, model SVE 14A27CXH that is running win 8.1.

PROBLEM:
Windows won't won't boot, even with a recovery usb. Any bootable linux I tried cannot access the windows partition. I need to copy very important files and pictures before trying to wipe out the disk.

Here is the whole story and what I have tried so far:

The system hibernated and when I tried to work with it again, the windows was frozen, nothing would work, not even atl+ctrl+del. So I had to do a hard reset.

The VAIO logo appeared and it went on repair mode, I let it work its process, I was able to login, but win 8.1 started in desktop mode, with no icons, the mouse would work, but nothing else, not even the keyboard. I left the computer alone overnight and nothing changed. So I had to do another hard reset.

Only this time after the VAIO logo, I get a black screen. The hard drive light keeps blinking for about 20 minutes and then it stops and nothing happens and/or works, caps and num lock lights turn on and off while the hard drive light is on, but after its off, the only thing that keeps working is the fan.

I am still able to press "Assist" key and go to the Vaio screen to try The Recovery Tools, Boot from media, boot from network, go to BIOS, Go to Windows and Shutdown.

Trying to go to the Recovery Tools and/or Go To Windows goes back to the black screen.

I already tried to boot with a recovery usb: it shows a blue windows logo for about 2 minutes and then goes back to the hard drive.

I tried different boot options: UEFI with and without safe mode the result is the same and on Legacy mode I get the message "No Operational System".

I also tried booting with a Linux Bootable USB (EasyRE, LILI) with some restore softwares, it says it fixes the MBR, but it cannot access the windows partition due to lack of rights to write. I can access all partitions of the drive (SONY, REPAIR, RECOVERY, etc) except for the C:\.

What else can I do?

Thank you


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Use Ubuntu Live CD to back up your data.

Download Ubuntu Live CD ISO image and burn the ISO image to a cd using Imgburn (how to burn an ISO image using Imgburn). With the newly burned cd boot with it then select "Try Ubuntu" not "Install Ubuntu" access the Windows partition or what ever partition or hdd you which to backup files from by going to the *panel* on top, select *"Go" *click on *"Computer"*. (Can be done also by going to "Computer" on the side panel)Select the partition, or Hard drive then directories, and files you wish to back up, Backup the files to DVD, an external hard drive or thumb drive(s).

On restart try holding down the "Shift" Key and tapping F8 that might enable you to get into Recovery options such as Windows RE and Safe Mode.

If so Select "Repair Computer" select Command Prompt type in then hit enter


```
CHKDSK X: /R
```
X: represents the HDD or partition Windows is installed on which can be C: or D:


----------

